
Your Chemical Romance - benbreen
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2020/01/should-marriage-therapists-give-couples-mdma/605059/
======
rjkennedy98
> One example from early in the book: Even otherwise compatible romantic
> partners can be rendered miserable by a big difference in sex drives

How is this a supporting fact? This just proves that supposedly well-
intentioned medical interventions can wreck havock in other areas.

Doctors seems to want to medicalize normality at every turn. They've done so
with disastrous consequences. We have more people with mental health issues
than ever in this country, with the burden getting bigger every day.

This is aside from the fact that the supposed guilds that should be working to
help us act more like cartels trying to drug us, lie to us, and corrupt our
institutions at every turn.

If that sounds harsh - the offense is all on their side.

~~~
thrower123
This is indeed an issue, but so many people are already on libido-suppressing
drugs, between birth-control and antidepressants.

I guess you just chemically castrate everybody, and we live in platonic peace
and harmony like in Futurama's Neutopia.

~~~
deogeo
Birth-control is libido-suppressing?

~~~
Ntrails
Can be. In general it can be lots of things because shitloads of hormones do
weird things

~~~
deogeo
I'd be interested in learning more.

